# Andrew James Vacuum Sealer



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I am really taken with the vacuum sealer, I've been weighing, sealing and freezing 32g bags of decaf mainly. As it is around 10 days post roast date I can take it out the freezer and straight into the grinder.










It is also useful when it comes to posting a bag of beans to a friend - just add their address and include it within the bag!

Here's a video of the handy little machine in action ably demonstrated by Ian LeCrank


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

MildredM said:


> I am really taken with the vacuum sealer, I've been weighing, sealing and freezing 32g bags of decaf mainly. As it is around 10 days post roast date I can take it out the freezer and straight into the grinder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice think I might have to invest in one of these


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

eddie57 said:


> Nice think I might have to invest in one of these


I am all ready to upgrade!! It's so good!

Perfect for beans, obviously. If you want to vacpac bread, say, it squashes it flat!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Now I have just tested it on a duster. I clicked the cancel button when it was suitable vacuumed, then pressed seal. This would be perfect for anything a bit squashy or delicate. Obviously there is still some air in the bag but it would be perfect for a sandwich or something similar.










And did I mention you can reuse the bags. Well, until they become too small to get anything in!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Are you on commission? ?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

They are so much better than the price would suggest.

I used mine to split op 30kg of hops into 500g bags and it never missed a beat.

Need to repair mine now. Its kept in the outbuilding and a mouse chewed through the mains cable which I discovered when I touched it when plugged in.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I agree, it's definitely one of my better purchases. The wife is even pleased as she now uses it to split larger portions of food like chicken into single portions before freezing. One thing we have found is that although, as others have commented, you can seal cheap sandwich bags etc it doesn't seem to work when trying to vacuum seal them. I'm assuming this is because these bags don't have the micro channelling in them (the crisscross pattern) allowing the air to still be evacuated as the bag opening is clamped flat.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Mildred, don't you now need to include the URL for your commission to be recognised?

Been tempted for a while, I think this has convinced me...


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> Mildred, don't you now need to include the URL for your commission to be recognised?
> 
> Been tempted for a while, I think this has convinced me...


I'm not dissing the..... er. ... basic model Joe but do perhaps consider the Pro.

So if we are vac sealing coffee beans.....

Are they then ok just left in a cool cupboard or is it best to freeze them?

How long will they keep without noticeable deterioration?


----------



## olliew44 (Aug 8, 2014)

After buying beans in larger qauntaties when offer or a bean I really like. i have been freezing them but this may seem the way forward. I may have to buy myself one!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> I'm not dissing the..... er. ... basic model Joe but do perhaps consider the Pro.
> 
> So if we are vac sealing coffee beans.....
> 
> ...


 @jlarkin The basic deluxe model, of which I am the proud owner, is perfect adequate for most requirements. Ideal for beans in particular.

My tried and tested method is to wait say 10 days post roast, vac'n'seal, and freeze. I haven't come across any methodology for sealing them and keeping them in a cupboard. Won't they still give off carbon dioxide and where will it go?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Just a thought. When you need new bags / roll, check out the prices on that on-line auction site - much cheaper and do the same job. Just buy the ones with the cross-hatching pattern in the plastic


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

MildredM said:


> My tried and tested method is to wait say 10 days post roast, vac'n'seal, and freeze. I haven't come across any methodology for sealing them and keeping them in a cupboard. Won't they still give off carbon dioxide and where will it go?


Don't know.... perhaps they will explode?

Do we have a scientist / food expert on forum who might give definitive answer.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> Don't know.... perhaps they will explode?
> 
> Do we have a scientist / food expert on forum who might give definitive answer.


As I am rather busy myself, maybe you could try experimenting. Just don't blame me when you get exploding bags.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

If you don't freeze, the bags actually turn a pale green and after long enough they'll start to show signs of a green and white mermaid with a crown inlaid into them. I'd rather an explosion actually.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Scotford said:


> If you don't freeze, the bags actually turn a pale green and after long enough they'll start to show signs of a green and white mermaid with a crown inlaid into them. I'd rather an explosion actually.


Freezing it is then!!!

As a pro would you be happy with using beans from frozen?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Snakehips said:


> Freezing it is then!!!
> 
> As a pro would you be happy with using beans from frozen?


I already do.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Scotford said:


> I already do.


Thanks.

That's encouraging. I'm going to give it a try.

Do you grind straight from the freezer or prefer to defrost?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Snakehips said:


> Thanks.
> 
> That's encouraging. I'm going to give it a try.
> 
> Do you grind straight from the freezer or prefer to defrost?


Straight from frozen. Frozen beans shatter slightly more evenly and literally straight from the freezer into a rotating set of burrs gives (IN MY EXPERIENCE) slightly more clarity in the cup Vs unfrozen beans.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Scotford said:


> Straight from frozen. Frozen beans shatter slightly more evenly and literally straight from the freezer into a rotating set of burrs gives (IN MY EXPERIENCE) slightly more clarity in the cup Vs unfrozen beans.


This ^^^^^....


----------



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

Scotford said:


> Straight from frozen. Frozen beans shatter slightly more evenly and literally straight from the freezer into a rotating set of burrs gives (IN MY EXPERIENCE) slightly more clarity in the cup Vs unfrozen beans.


Does this give the grinder a harder life to any noticeable degree?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

tAClue said:


> Does this give the grinder a harder life to any noticeable degree?


Nah, none at all.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Scotford said:


> Straight from frozen. Frozen beans shatter slightly more evenly and literally straight from the freezer into a rotating set of burrs gives (IN MY EXPERIENCE) slightly more clarity in the cup Vs unfrozen beans.


What's your preferred method for storing your frozen beans? I assume you don't individually store each dose in a professional situation as surly that would add a extra process which would need to be calculated into the final costing or maybe you do.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

mines_abeer said:


> What's your preferred method for storing your frozen beans? I assume you don't individually store each dose in a professional situation as surly that would add a extra process which would need to be calculated into the final costing or maybe you do.


Definitely don't freeze at work. Shift too much volume for that.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Scotford said:


> Definitely don't freeze at work. Shift too much volume for that.


BUT I do use all coffee within a period of 7-14 days unless it has been frozen at home and then taken into work.


----------



## Dappertime (Jul 22, 2017)

I had a JML sealer before and only got this because it on offer. It works very well the only problem I had was not looking for instructions and not know the release button is on the side. It has worked just as well as the JML and the bags I have already got.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Scotford said:


> Definitely don't freeze at work. Shift too much volume for that.


Phew that's a relief, had visions of massive freezer out back and three elves working 24/7, one weighing out, one vac packing, and one stocking the freezer to keep up with demand, and you with one eye on the door at all times in case elves police turned up.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

So if I buy a kg of beans I really like (saving on postage of course), is it best to vacuum seal and chuck them straight in the freezer, or wait 7 or so days until they're ready to use then freeze so I don't have to wait when removed from freezer. I guess the question is, does vacuum sealing and freezing stop the staling process almost completely or does it just slow it down a bit.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Consensus here is to rest as per norm 7-10 days then freeze


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

With no scientific proof, I took this view:

The processes that beans go through during the 7 days we normally wait are what, de-gasing ? Could not think on any other process

I decided then to vacuum the same day as the postie brought them.

The process I used was in a vacuum chamber which creates a 0.5 - 2.0 mbar vacuum so somewhere in the region of 1/500th to 1/2000th of normal atmospheric pressure then into the freezer

It occurred to me that this process alone was going to accelerate our normal waiting time

I believe that the non chamber type sealers have a vacuum of around 1/20th of normal atmospheric pressure.

Upon use (250g into the hopper) the, darker, CC beans were eminently drinkable from 1st use

I would say then that it might be worth experimenting yourself to see if you can tell the difference between letting beans rest or not before vac'ing and freezing


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Smash em in the bag and vac em straight away. Not had a problem yet. Even with espresso.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Have you guys got domestic or professional versions? Any reason to choose between the two?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

igm45 said:


> Have you guys got domestic or professional versions? Any reason to choose between the two?


The basic version is cheaper, looks better, and does the same job.









Flame on!


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

igm45 said:


> Have you guys got domestic or professional versions? Any reason to choose between the two?


I went for the pro version because of the deal with the canisters...you can vacuum the air out of those as well with pro version

here's the link https://www.andrewjamesworldwide.com/kitchen-c1/preservation-c13/vacuum-sealers-bags-c64/andrew-james-professional-vacuum-food-sealer-with-canisters-p229 showing out of stock.. but I phoned them to ask when they were back in stock and they said they had a few in the warehouse

so give them a bell if you fancy one


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

so those of you that have vac machines how about a test?

Next time you think of it take the experiment a bit further and grind some beans. Vac both ground and whole then freeze for a month or more then try one after the other.

Maybe do same for the campers too ....as above but no freezing. This time try in say a week or ten days, The sort of time you might be away from your grinder.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

MildredM said:


> I am really taken with the vacuum sealer, I've been weighing, sealing and freezing 32g bags of decaf mainly. As it is around 10 days post roast date I can take it out the freezer and straight into the grinder.


 @MildredM they look like handy small vacuum seal bags - I couldn't seem to find any that small. Am I just missing a trick here somewhere?


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> @MildredM they look like handy small vacuum seal bags - I couldn't seem to find any that small. Am I just missing a trick here somewhere?


Yes


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

jlarkin said:


> @MildredM they look like handy small vacuum seal bags - I couldn't seem to find any that small. Am I just missing a trick here somewhere?


I just cut strips off the bigger roll, sealed the long ends and one short end. filled, then sealed the other short end - fettled


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Snakehips said:


> Yes


thanks


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

MildredM said:


> I just cut strips off the bigger roll, sealed the long ends and one short end. filled, then sealed the other short end - fettled


Thank you for the explanation, that's what I suspected but was hoping they might exist in a ready to use state


----------

